# xorg.conf problema configurazzione

## mattylux

allora ora che ho rinstallato gentoo sono arrivato al punto di rimettere xorg-x11 dopo averlo compilato /erc/X11/xorg.conf non è configurato.

ricordo che la volt scorsa dopo averlo compilato era gia configurato non so il perche allora ho pensato, di incollarci quello vecchio..

ma non funziona nulla ne mouse ne la tastiera come posso fare per confighurare il tutto 

questo e il mio xorg.conf

```
 mattylux / # grep -v ^# /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0   "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

 EndSection

Section "Files"

        

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    DisplaySize       300   220     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "LGP"

        ModelName    "657"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier  "card0"

       Driver      "intel"

       VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

       BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

       BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

questo andava bene nell' altra gentoo che avevo installato... che cosa cambia?? non e che magari e installata la versione xorg-server 1.5 ???

se vi servono altre cose da postare ditemelo

grazie

questo e quando digito startx

```

 mattylux / # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.7599

xauth: (stdin):2:  unknown command "3d45bd1265f790fb992b863fb7a0c2f6"

_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running

Fatal server error:

Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

giving up.

xinit:  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

```

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo e quando digito startx
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

con errori del genere è preferibile che tu faccia una riflessione più attento a ciò che stai facendo, prima di postare sul sito.

il pericolo di ricevere indicazioni fuorvianti è enorme.

----------

## mattylux

ho seguito questa guida qui http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml mi sembra che le cose milgiorano facendo startx

sia da root che da utente va pero il mouse e tastiera nessun segno di vita 

ora vi posto il mio /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

```

per il resto va tutto perfettameente bene almeno ha vedersi.. pero ce' anche un altra cosa che su /etc/X11/xorg.conf non c'e nulla di codice seguendo questa guida dove le deve le devo fare le modifiche?? sono ormai due giorni che mi scervello pero sembra che qualcosa da niente venga fuori

spero che potrete aiutarmi

ciao

----------

## mattylux

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> allora ora che ho rinstallato gentoo sono arrivato al punto di rimettere xorg-x11 dopo averlo compilato /erc/X11/xorg.conf non è configurato.
> 
> ricordo che la volt scorsa dopo averlo compilato era gia configurato non so il perche allora ho pensato, di incollarci quello vecchio..
> 
> ma non funziona nulla ne mouse ne la tastiera come posso fare per confighurare il tutto 
> ...

 

----------

